# Migrate to Germany



## rariraj14 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi,
I am interested to migrate to Germany from India. i dont know the procedures for migrate to Germany and i have 5 years of Experience in IT Industry. Can you anybody explained how we can migrate to germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends quite a bit on your reason for wanting to migrate to Germany - job, study, whatever. But this site does give you an overview of what your options are: https://www.germany-visa.org/


----------

